# Lens in front of pin or behind?



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

My lens is behind that way there is no distortion on my fiber.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

I use a center drilled lens, so technically my pin is behind the lens.

-Adam


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

If the pin is behind(toward the front of the bow) the lense on a Black eagle....isn't the housing on backwards ??


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

It appears it can be done both ways. I set mine up pin in front of lens.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

thats how my black eagle is but my vipers are all in front of the pin


----------



## camomano (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm shooting a "backwards" Viper with the lens behind the pin. I see no difference except the level is much easier is see with peripheral vision. If I use it forward, I must focus on the level.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pin in front of the lens here. I use a Blue LP light. It's awesome. :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You want to magnify the target....not your pin....

The fiber should go infront of the lens. 

But like Adam I shoot a center drilled lens :wink:


----------



## cchunter (Mar 13, 2005)

*Pin in front*

Had a viper scope with the pin behind the lens and got total distorsion.

In some instances the pin appears to be double.

So I agree with the Hornet pin in front of lens that way there is no distorsion.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

cchunter said:


> Had a viper scope with the pin behind the lens and got total distorsion.
> 
> In some instances the pin appears to be double.
> 
> So I agree with the Hornet pin in front of lens that way there is no distorsion.


I think you will find that this is going to depend on everyones vision disposition... I am far sighted with Astigamatism, but I wear contact lenses to correct. With the pin in front of the lense it's terrible for me....

I think it boils down to doing some testing on your own to find what works best. I personally use a center drilles lens with a .019" fiber.

-Adam


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

With a center drilled lens and the fiber protruding towards you, isn't the focal point in front of the lens?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I have always kept my pin in front of the lense in case I'm caught in the rain and need to remove my lense my point of impact doesn't change.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> I have always kept my pin in front of the lense in case I'm caught in the rain and need to remove my lense my point of impact doesn't change.


+1....and as stated above you want to magnify the target not your pin.


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

Lense behind the pin.


----------

